# السلسلة التعليمية عن المضخات - 9 أفلام



## NOC_engineer (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سلسلة افلام تعليمية رائعة عن المضخات وأجزائها وهي على الروابط التالية:
الجزء الأول
الجزء الثاني
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن
الجزء التاسع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور على الفديوهات الرائعة
تسلم يا وردة


----------



## NOC_engineer (23 يناير 2012)

badran mohammed قال:


> مشكور على الفديوهات الرائعة
> تسلم يا وردة



شكراً أخي العزيز .. وسنحاول نشر المزيد من الفيديوهات .. والأنيمشن .. في مواضيع قادمة


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يمكنكم تنزيل الأجزاء العشرة بملف واحد مضغوط بالنقر هنا


----------

